# Stihl 045 056 AV



## Spiderhole (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey folks,

Yes, I am a nooby  . I had just posted my intro to the forums in the wrong forum of course http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=41548 :bang: . 

I have basically three of these saws, trying to output one good one - and I should have everything I need to do that! I got them all for under $50. I know my way around 2 strokes pretty well, but haven't ever had the pleasure of doing a Stihl before. Two of them have spark. The 056 has very strong compression. Stihl was kind enough to send me via the mail a complete manual. 

Basically where I am at, i need to get the flywheel onto the 056 from one of the 045's. My normal puller ain't fittin! What do I need???

Thanks a mill


----------



## CaseyForrest (Dec 28, 2006)

Post this in the Chainsaw forum, youll get the info you need by the many qualified members there.


----------



## Spiderhole (Dec 28, 2006)

posted up in the chainsaw forum - man, am I a knucklehead or what


----------

